# Show me your Novelty Hats



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought it would be fun to show off our Novelty Hats. We've had the Bear PicNic, the Bunny Hop, how about a Novelty Hat Parade:

This is a crochet Grapes Cluster Hat. Now show me yours.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

doesn't hurt to show it again worn by my son-in-law! :roll: :lol:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooh how cute is that Jean!! Love it! My favorite color too  

This is a great idea for a new thread! That way anyone looking for great hats can go to one place to see loads of wonderful ones!

Ok, I'll have to put the cupcake hat on here first


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> doesn't hurt to show it again worn by my son-in-law! :roll: :lol:


LOVE IT!!! Where is the pattern for that one?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> LOVE IT!!! Where is the pattern for that one?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-109910-1.html
I adjusted it for an adult. It was intended for my daughter but snaffled by himself. He has no shame!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How cute trish! Thanks for the link


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Hm, here's one I call Abigail Rose. Not sure why but the name just came to me when I was done making one.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

My Monkey hats from Christmas 2011.


----------



## IRatherBeKnitting (Nov 27, 2012)

Princess Leia and Jayne's hat from "FireFly" for a cat.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the monkey hats.....do they have a braid on them?


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I did this because of the name "Nuts and Berries", I love that drink!!! But they both have been good sellers for me at craft shows, seems that if you buy the Nuts hat, you are just compelled to buy the Berries hat


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I posted these awhile ago but fun to join in.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love 'em!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh these are so much fun!!! Love looking at everyone's hats!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Some very creative people on here, that's for sure. I always make plain old boring hats. Might have to try some of these.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How could we not have a Thing hat added to the mix?!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Loving these hats! So glad I'm not alone with male relatives willing to be daft :lol:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

These are the beard hats I made for my BIL and nephews for Christmas last year


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

How 'bout New York Skyline & Gardening Hat to join in!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> These are the beard hats I made for my BIL and nephews for Christmas last year


Love the beard hats? Where did you find the pattern if I might ask?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Eddie your hats are adorable! Love the New York one!


----------



## Di-an (Feb 18, 2013)

OMG, I am loving this thread. For one thing I can come back to it to get inspired for my very first Craft Show this coming fall. I bought 4 of these Witch Hats from a fellow KPer, at a craft show last year, that is how I found KP, she and I talked for hours about knitting and shows. This is actually her picture (she said I could use it), since I gave all of my hats away.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

These ae great! Always enjoy new ideas


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Love them all....keep them coming!
Di-an, you may have hit on a good idea. When we want to get inspired for hats all we have to do is a "search" for novelty hats and we can come back to this thread.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Love them all....keep them coming!
> Di-an, you may have hit on a good idea. When we want to get inspired for hats all we have to do is a "search" for novelty hats and we can come back to this thread.


Oh yes. I'm bookmarking this one. Everybody I know is getting a hat for Christmas!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I think my hat gifts this Christmas are going to be brain hats; has anyone made one?


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I think my hat gifts this Christmas are going to be brain hats; has anyone made one?


I have seen one somewhere. Maybe if they see this they will post pictures and links.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> I have seen one somewhere. Maybe if they see this they will post pictures and links.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brain-hat-knitting-pattern-not-actual-hat


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brain-hat-knitting-pattern-not-actual-hat


Thanks! I am going to post the picture that goes to that link so others will see it.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

My curling rock hat


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59766-1.html

Hello kitty hat


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-59766-1.html

Hello Kitty hat


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> My curling rock hat


Those curling hats ROCK! errrr...ha ha. I LOVE em!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Sock Monkey Hat 2/2012 - Crocheted with Sugar & Cream Cotton


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

My husband is in a running group that's really close and do stuff together often. They also like to do fun runs. I'm going to adapt this hat for his size, and maybe make one to look like green beer for the pub shuffle. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-beer-mug-hat

Novelty hats are so fun!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

A beer hat! That will be a huge hit!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Of course we must have a Christmas Hat.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Okie Dokie..


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

I made this snowman hat as a gift and used a combination of a couple patterns. She was in love!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I was hoping I could find a picture of one of my horse hats. But I can't.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's a few more.. The first two are Susan B Anderson patterns.. The third was a custom request from a friend.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay..I'm done..Gotta get off here..


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is one of the GD wearing her silly hat for Show and Tell and a close up of the hat - made a few years ago but don't have the pattern now.


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Pattern from to yarn cute.Made for my son and gs


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Made for my GS as he kept taking his fathers hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's my pumpkin hat


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Here is the snowman hat that I made for cousin's GS this past Christmas.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Love your work


----------



## Omeghan (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you very much .


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

Heres a few of mine.


----------



## ducatirose2 (Dec 17, 2011)

cant get my pictures up... darn


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

Made this fish hat to resemble Dory, who was Nemo's friend. Requested by my Gs Emery.


----------



## saftshe (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's a few I've done.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

These are all adorable.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

All these hats are great, I could look at them all day long, keep them coming.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

my contribution, hats are fun and instant gratification especially crocheted


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

This is such a fun thread! Here are my contributions, all crochet.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I just love seeing all of these hats. This is fun!!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

MelissaC said:


> My husband is in a running group that's really close and do stuff together often. They also like to do fun runs. I'm going to adapt this hat for his size, and maybe make one to look like green beer for the pub shuffle.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-beer-mug-hat
> 
> Novelty hats are so fun!


omg!! That's hilarious!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

How do you add a picture to the rly. I have a show and tell, but can't add it.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh, I may have solved it. Here it comes. The pattern is found here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136950-1.html. Oops. On my iPad. Pic is on my computer. Stay tuned...


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

My own design


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

OK at long last, here's the picture of the square elephant hat. The pattern again is found here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136950-1.html

Sorry. Can't make the back right side up even though the picture is. sigh...


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster is darling! Did you have a base pattern that went under the chin? So creative, my GS would love one! The elephant is really cute too!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Bearded hat and Viking hat! Both strange patterns I created a while ago.
-Caity


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> Oooh how cute is that Jean!! Love it! My favorite color too
> 
> This is a great idea for a new thread! That way anyone looking for great hats can go to one place to see loads of wonderful ones!
> 
> Ok, I'll have to put the cupcake hat on here first


I have made your pattern several times and love it!! It's darling on my granddaughter and the other babies I have made it for. One question: 
What is the yarn you used in the bottom right cupcake (green bottom with speckled top?) Thanks!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HalloweenCat....Loooooooove the viking hat :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

All of the hats are so cool. Here are the ones I have taken pictures of.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> I have made your pattern several times and love it!! It's darling on my granddaughter and the other babies I have made it for. One question:
> What is the yarn you used in the bottom right cupcake (green bottom with speckled top?) Thanks!!


Awww, thanks!! I appreciate your making my little cupcake hats for your the little ones in your life :thumbup:

The top on the one in the bottom corner is made with Michales Loops & Threads - Baby Charisma. There are 2 colors that work in that yarn - the one you see in the pic on page one in this thread and then there's another color with a very pale pink background with purple and pink "spots" of color. I'm always trying to find new yarn to make the tops. The ones with just the spots of color to make the spinkles are hard to find!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

SarahRussell said:


> How do you add a picture to the rly. I have a show and tell, but can't add it.


Looks like you did it.....great!!! Love the elephant, especially the tail.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

already posted when I made them in 2012


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have a couple of fun baby hats...


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Those are great! My guess is you're up in Northern MN?


MelissaC said:


> My curling rock hat


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> Bearded hat and Viking hat! Both strange patterns I created a while ago.
> -Caity


HalloweenCat, can you share a pattern for the viking hat, that would be perfect for my SIL.

Donna


----------



## dludlow (Mar 9, 2011)

A few fish hats and one I was experimenting with.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Love the Nemo fish hat a lot...would love a pattern...where cold I find one, please?


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Opal143, I just love your lovely hat with the flowers! Where could I find a pattern?


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

illusionsbydonna, I love the "loopy" hat...where could I find a pattern? I would love to make it for a chemo hat.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

SarahRussell said:


> How do you add a picture to the rly. I have a show and tell, but can't add it.


I had to just add text and then when I went back to edit what I wrote it gave me an option to add an attachment.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Mandonan, I just LOVE the horse hat! Crazy about horses! Where could I find a pattern? Do they have it just for infants or other sizes, too?


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

paints4Him said:


> Mandonan, I just LOVE the horse hat! Crazy about horses! Where could I find a pattern? Do they have it just for infants or other sizes, too?


It is 3.99 on Ravelry, Sweet Kiwi Design. Has all sizes and a darling unicorn that I think I'll make for my GD. Easy and quick, no problems with this pattern!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Here a few of mine....got to get on my phone camera for a couple more......


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh these hats are just fab u less


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed looking at all these. It was a great idea!!!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

opal143 said:


> These ae great! Always enjoy new ideas


Love the pink hat.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Aren't these hats fun!!?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How about a football hat anyone?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you laurelacts, you have got everyone going & yet again we see the amazing artists who are members of this forum. Thanks to you all, haven't digested all the designs yet - no doubt shall end up begging for knitting patterns - not good at crochet.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for sharing all your great hats. Such talented people.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

What a wonderful selection of hats .I really enjoyed looking at them all.Many thanks to all who knitted them.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Manonn,

Thank you so much for your response. And it was great to hear that it is easy to make...just started learning to knit in January so I really need easy patterns. I can't wait to check out the site and find the pattern. 

Thanks again,
Georgia


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Stellasknit,

Loved your hats, especially the football hat. Could you share where you found the pattern? Thank you so much...


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

How do I post a picture here?


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

This was our Turkey Day hat. I just sort of "winged" it!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sumacsew said:


> How do I post a picture here?


You did it! I love the hat. Was the beard hard to do?


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

My fave novelty hats:

http://********************************/2009/01/suzies-my-oh-my-cherry-pie-hat-c.html

http://********************************/2007/03/tulip-cap.html

http://********************************/2009/05/suzies-lotsa-beads-beanie-adults-c.html


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## debbiecarrica (Dec 4, 2012)

Love them all....


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Some holiday caps for babies.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

I love the Easter chick hats! Such a simple idea!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My fish hat modeled by DS, the fishmonger lol.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

this is so much fun! what great hats! thanks to all for sharing their pics!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Made these for my granddaughters a year ago.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Showed this last month .my 1st hat knitted in the round.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

quote=HalloweenCat]Bearded hat and Viking hat! Both strange patterns I created a while ago.
-Caity[/quote]

These are fun!Love the bearded hat.
Jean, this has been a great topic, thanks!


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

dludlow said:


> HalloweenCat, can you share a pattern for the viking hat, that would be perfect for my SIL.
> 
> Donna


I just finished writing up some quick instructions for the Viking Hat that I hadn't typed out yet. Here's the pattern if anyone else is interested in making one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/epic-viking-beard

-Caity


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

You are all so clever!!! Cute hats!!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> These are the beard hats I made for my BIL and nephews for Christmas last year


jumbleburt, could I ask what pattern you used for your beard hats? My son has been after me for some time to make him one and I really like the way yours look.

Thanks for sharing your picture with us. 

Pearl


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

Fun to make!


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Love all the hats! Everyone has made such pretty ones. I like the idea of putting eveyones up for all to see. Great job.


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Deb-Babbles

Love the Nemo one!! :thumbup:


----------



## morningglory17 (Oct 21, 2012)

Opal 143 

Love the doll, her expression is so cute. The pink hat with flowers is so pretty.


----------



## bjdevi1018 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's my Pink Kitty Hat made with fun fur. I designed this because my husband bought a wolf one that he loves, so I wanted to see if I could do it myself.http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=159411#

:lol:


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

HalloweenCat said:


> Bearded hat and Viking hat! Both strange patterns I created a while ago.
> -Caity


Oh my goodness! I LOVE your creativity!!! Have you written down the patterns???

Awesome!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Halloween Cat I have just saved the viking beard hat on ravelry. You rock. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

What a nice "fashion" show. Fun.


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

Here are some hats I've made .I've posted them here before . The patterns were obtained on this forum with the exception of the cat eating the head .I winged that one .


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Helma said:


> Here are some hats I've made .I've posted them here before . The patterns were obtained on this forum with the exception of the cat eating the head .I winged that one .


That cat is absolutely unbelievable and awesome. killing myself laughing! This is so much fun! So much creativity! Its as much fun as the Teddy Bears picnic in December-well, almost.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Great Hats. Sorry, you can't see the mohawk, skull, and rose hats very well, silly me, I was photographing the kids instead of the hats. LOL


----------



## janechris (Jun 5, 2011)

My grandson wearing his dino hat on Hallowe'en. We were travelling and he got a lot of smiles waiting for our plane.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

opal143 said:


> These ae great! Always enjoy new ideas


Cute but that pink one with the flowers is pretty. Any way to get that pattern?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

edithann said:


> How 'bout New York Skyline & Gardening Hat to join in!


Love the green floppy hat. Could you share the pattern source?


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> Love the green floppy hat. Could you share the pattern source?


Hi I posted several pictures of this hat before..."The Bucket Hat" was a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It was a fun knit.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

edithann said:


> Hi I posted several pictures of this hat before..."The Bucket Hat" was a free pattern from Shazzas Patterns. It was a fun knit.
> Edie (EdithAnn)


Thank you. I really like it and who knows it's probably on this computer somewhere.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are a few from this past Christmas. The beard is really nice, but he didn't have it fixed right. I guess I have to take better pictures of the hats themselves.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

opal143 said:


> These ae great! Always enjoy new ideas


Love your pink hat with the flowers... any chance of getting a link or a pattern??? Thanks for your pictures. Good Work!


----------



## NancyB (Aug 1, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I thought it would be fun to show off our Novelty Hats. We've had the Bear PicNic, the Bunny Hop, how about a Novelty Hat Parade:
> 
> This is a crochet Grapes Cluster Hat. Now show me yours.


I made these for my sons and grandsons for Xmas 2011


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Here are some of the fun hats I have made.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

A baby Ducky Hat that was part of a matched set (cardigan, hat & knee socks).

One year I made a bunch of the skull hats and they all sold out by Christmas.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

fantastic...now I will have to look up my pictures of hats I have done and take of a new design I just did...later all!!


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

paints4Him said:


> illusionsbydonna, I love the "loopy" hat...where could I find a pattern? I would love to make it for a chemo hat.


That is a Susan B Anderson pattern from her Itty Bitty Hats book..


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Loving all these wonderful hats!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOW


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

My snowman, Hell-o Kitty & Pooh


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't done any novelty type hats lately but I did do new one for me when I did my first baby hat for Christmas with a flower. 

The second one was a test of love. My husband had said he would wear anything I made......and he did....till our teenage boys begged him to put it away out of their sight. Then all he had to do to keep them in line was mubble something about wearing his new hat when he drove them to school.


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

So enjoyed looking at all your marvelous hats and fun designs! I have shared some of my recent hats.


----------



## paints4Him (Feb 5, 2013)

Holly E., I really like your flower hat...so super cute! Could you share where I could get a pattern? Thanks.... :-D


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Holly, really love all three of your hats and your avatar! Are they patterns we can find or did you design them yourself? Beautiful work, so creative!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

machine knit monkey hat


----------



## Mandonan (Nov 7, 2011)

Now THAT'S a monkey hat! Cute with the lips!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

helgajr....love your monkey hat


----------



## ArmyKnitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Here are some of my hats. Working on more since my niece is having Twins in June!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Helgajr1 I love your monkey hat!! My grandkids would love that one.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Helga...is there a link for your monkey hat. I love it!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Can anyone explain how to post a picture on KP?


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> Helga...is there a link for your monkey hat. I love it!


here is were i got the pattern ,,it is in brown and has ears too but my grandson did not want the ears 
http://babyjanemachineknits.com/


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Janice E said:


> Can anyone explain how to post a picture on KP?


ok let me see if i can help..the page were you post something there is a browse button ,in fact there are 3 of them ..click on one.it should take you were your picture are located if not you can look around till you find the pic you want to post .. on that page you will see were it says OPEN ,just click on it it will take you back to your KP page you were on than click sent ..sometime it takes just a min.or two to post ..go ahead and try it LOLOL


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

That's so cool. Now, if only I could convert a machine pattern to a hand knit. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you Helgajrl for your response. I can't find where you post to start the whole process....my first time!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Janice E said:


> Thank you Helgajrl for your response. I can't find where you post to start the whole process....my first time!


the same place you just started you comment..ok go to the HOME page ,click on Pictures ,click on"CREATE A NEW Topic" and than do what i told you in the earlier response ..you can do it <smile>


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Janice E
When you need to add a picture to someone else's post as in this case, click on the 'Reply' under the last person's message and a new page will appear for you to write your note and with it the 'Browse' boxes for you to find a picture as described by Helgajr1.
Don't use the Quick Reply at the bottom of each page as there's no 'Add picture Browse boxes'. 
Another 'Don't' - don't preview your pictured message as that seems to stop the picture appearing.
As Helgajr1 said, the picture doesn't appear straight away, it seems to take a while to come onto the message.
Anyway have a go.
The 'Edit' box is useful too as it seems to stay under my new message for quite a long time, so plenty of opportunities to check the message for spelling mistakes or missed out words etc.
Good luck. Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you and Helgarjrl for your help. I now see where I need to be to send my pictures....after all this frustration I finally have some pictures of novelty hats to share... :roll: I knew I could count on you wonderful knitting friends for help..Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Holly E (Jul 16, 2011)

Great Hats, the watermelon rocks, the pumpkin is darling and the hockey watch cap would make any boy proud. But your biggest accomplishment today Janice was getting these photos posted for us to view...Such talented KP members--their artistic skills, their kindness and their brains--who says you can't have it all? Holly


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Janice, just hit the reply button under this post. Write something, anything will do and hit the send button. when it adds the post, under it will be a square that says add attachment. Click on that. Next to it will be a square that says browse. If you click on that it will take you to your own pictures. Double click on the picture that you want to post. Then click on " add attachment' It may take a couple of minutes to show up


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Janice the watermelon hat is beyond adorable, glad you posted. :-D


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Janice ,love those hats ..very good job :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

What beautiful and unusual hats. Have never made a novelty hat but just like all the bears from gysycream that finally gave me the push to make one, this link might do the same. I have just done the regular knitted hats in the round. What truly talented people we have here on KP. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I LOVE seeing all these hats! What fun!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> I LOVE seeing all these hats! What fun!


Me too! I'm sure there are a lot more out there....


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

A hat for a puppet: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297656-1.html


----------



## lynduh (Aug 19, 2011)

Latest creations


----------

